# motherboard GA-J1800N-D2P can not boot FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick



## dnybz (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi ,all

My motherboard is GA-J1800N-D2P installed on FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick and then stayed on the Booting... screen.




motherboard link:
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-J1800N-D2P-rev-10#ov

motherboard bios version: F3f
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-J1800N-D2P-rev-10#support-dl-bios


----------



## tingo (Oct 20, 2018)

Does the previous release (11.1) work?


----------



## shepper (Oct 20, 2018)

This may be obvious but did you do an UEFI install?

If not, you may be able to boot by going into the bios.  In my Asrock bios, the boot tab lists available boot sectors including MBR on usb flash drives.


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 21, 2018)

Are you sure that you have a 64-bit CPU in there?  The Intel data sheet is confusing, says it has a 64 bit instruction set but 64-bit memory addressing 'depends'

Try the 386 installer, see if you have more luck.


----------

